# ATV Side by Side Conversion



## Agent_86 (Jul 21, 2020)

I posted in the all conversion section, but maybe it should be here instead:

This will be my 2nd EV build, with the first being an electric go kart conversion using a converted alternator as a motor, 7s Nissan Leaf batteries for power, and a 1500w brushless motor controller.

The base vehicle is a Cazador 180 (Polaris RZR clone), which from the factory weighs ~450lbs and has an 8hp motor. I'm thinking of using 2x the batteries I used in the go-kart, wired in parallel, to get ~52v @ a max of 160 amps. I was thinking of trying 2 converted alternators since those worked well and are virtually free, but am curious about what I've read on fork lift motors. Controllers seem to take a big jump in price when I go from the 1500w I used to more like 3-10KW. Looking for advise on controller recommendations and thoughts on the motor. Also thinking about may trying regen this time. Thanks.


----------



## tubanator2000 (Feb 15, 2021)

Unfortunately I do not have any wisdom on this subject. I am, however, contemplating a side by side conversion and am curious if you ended up getting your project going.


----------



## Agent_86 (Jul 21, 2020)

I've been stalled on it, because as I started to do motor, battery, and controller selection, I started to wonder if I should just do a VW based sandrail instead because I could drive it on the street as well.


----------



## tubanator2000 (Feb 15, 2021)

One bonus of living in Arizona is atvs can be legally driven on the roads.


----------

